# What BB for 05 OCR?



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

I got an 05 OCR frame that I'm building up. I plan to use a Shimano 105 5600 Crankset but have no BB. Will any Shimano outboard bearing BB with English thread work? Or do I need to get a specific one? I'm kinda lost since on my last bike I was using Octalink BBs.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

BB68 with english thread.


----------

